# Pluto ko Shani lag gaya.



## the deconstructionist (Aug 25, 2006)

What do you think about demotion of Pluto as a bonafide Planet of our Solar system.


----------



## mediator (Aug 25, 2006)

Ab bhai lag gaya to gaya........what to fight here about??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

I still couldnt get what u r talking about???
Please elaborate...


----------



## MysticHalo (Aug 26, 2006)

Good decision by IAU. Rather than adding 3, they removed one...
Pluto has always been weird....no big deal abt it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

Pluto


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey guys , what r  u talking about????
What happened to pluto??? Is it no more the part of solar system??? Why???
Please explain.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah ~Phenom~ its been removed ...
*www.space.com/scienceastronomy/060824_planet_definition.html


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

I need pluto back..  it was such a smallest baby of our solar system  *goes on fast undo death to get pluto back* eats chicken fries as of now


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 26, 2006)

lolz.. what the the big deal.... we can even go to plotu yet...

and remember th planet has been removed from a list not from our solar system


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah whats the big deal? I doubt the aliens inhabiting Pluto give a care about this news. Besides, it's good for the next generation when they study geography.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bechara Pluto


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 26, 2006)

one minute silence please!


----------



## rohan (Aug 26, 2006)

i have more things to worry about than a bread crumb some million miles away


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> i have more things to worry about than a bread crumb some million miles away


Exactly rohan, so why were those guys at the place fighting over Pluto's 'status', thats the big question here


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2006)

Guys why are you worring ? digit will give it on october 2006 issue lol....


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 26, 2006)

Removing Pluto was the better option than adding 3 more planets which are no bigger than our moon....


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 27, 2006)

I need pluto back...............


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually astrologers are happy since they never considered Pluto as a planet in the first place...they feel vindicated!

BTW Deconstructionist quite an amusing title "Pluto ko Shani Lag gaya".


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 27, 2006)

in a way it is right too. Everything needs to be standardizd and cataloged properly for the best use in the present and the future.

similar but actualy useless is the remaming of Uttaranchal to Uttrakhand... these guys never seem to stop. Even if nothinh else then think of all the govt stationary being waisted!!


----------



## rohan (Aug 27, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Exactly rohan, so why were those guys at the place fighting over Pluto's 'status', thats the big question here



dunno


----------



## ahref (Aug 27, 2006)

my very educated mother just show us nine planet. 
In our school days with the help of above sentence we used remember the name of planets, now I think some one has to make new sentence. Good news for student they will have to remember one less planet name.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Aug 27, 2006)

Chalo abhi to shani laga kal shayed rahu aur ketu bhi lag jayen
Its a good news for who are students of astronomy.
Chalo ek bojh kam hua


----------



## Apollo (Aug 27, 2006)

ahref said:
			
		

> my very educated mother just show us nine planet.


That's a mnemonic, by the way.

How about this? *My volatile education mattered just slightly until now*


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

who cares what people say anyway?
pluto will always be there,no matter what some stoopid astrologers say?
(no offence,astro doods)


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 27, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> who cares what people say anyway?
> pluto will always be there,no matter what some stoopid astrologers say?
> (no offence,astro doods)


 
Astrologers nahin Astronomers, mere bhai.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 27, 2006)

This is bad man we had to learn 9 names now ppl will learn 8 names It mite be good or bad for Pluto I dont care, wat I care is I had to study 9 planets and now ppl will study 8 why?  LOL

Some title that is "Pluto Ko Shani Lag Gaya"


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 28, 2006)

Mera pluto chala gaya!
Please remember us pluto and visit here when you want.And take my gun and do what ever you want.I will help you pluto.

Silence!
I think this is good that pluto gone from our solar system.Because it contain a lot of deadly gas and so cool.

Sambit(*_*)


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Some title that is "Pluto Ko Shani Lag Gaya"



Thats the price you pay for staying so close to shani. Ab neptune or uranus ki bari.


----------



## the_devil (Aug 28, 2006)

i think we should agree with the experts.there decisions are the best for the progress of science


----------



## william (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya pluto is not out of the planets list but it will betaken as adwarf planet . i am still waiting for the universal defination of the planet.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 28, 2006)

The world seriously needs to get a life. All this fuss for a speck of ice a gajillion years away...gawd. Is it just me or is the average IQ of the planet falling by the day?

Of course, those who believe in astrology are the worst hit. Now that they've found out that they've been taking "important life decisions" on something that wasn't a planet to begin with, their world must be falling apart.


----------



## mediator (Aug 28, 2006)

@Fatbeing...........astrologers arent hit!! In astrology only planets till jupiter count and shadow planets like rahu,ketu.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 29, 2006)

@FatBeing: Kya yaar, itna emotional kyun? Basically, this decision was made to remove the previous ambiguity about the meaning of a planet. As such, it is 'newsworthy' enough for genera; discussion, just like the renaming of cities.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 29, 2006)

It's just sometimes...the collective stupidity of people just baffles me.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 29, 2006)

why..we all so bothered...will it make much difference ??......nor do we have great love and affection for pluto(not the walt disney..dog PLUTO )..


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 29, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> It's just sometimes...the collective stupidity of people just baffles me.



Don't you read the fight club threads? Then why does it still baffle you?


----------

